# Building a hatchling rack



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

I had so much fun building my first viv over xmas, I'm now starting to plan my second project - a hatchling rack! Very early stages, but I'm thinking:

Contiboard shell - 4ft wide, 1 ft deep, 18 inches high, with 4 shelves, each just over 3 inches high.

Each shelf can take 6 hatchling boxes( 3 Ltr Hatchling stackable boxes Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates) , so 24 on the whole rack. 
Each shelf will be heated by a 47" x 6" mat, with either 1 stat each, of maybe 2 mats to one stat.

2 8x2x2 sheets of contiboard will give me enough wood for this, and another 2ft viv.

Hoping to do the lot (not including the 2ft viv), including heating for under 150 quid. If I can then shift 10 hatchlings at 15 quid each, I've made my money back.

Just waiting for some spare cash, and for my corns to 'get it on' before I start. Watch this space!


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is how I'm gonna chop the sheets of wood up and build it:


Here's how my overall stack will look (on the left), and what I intend to have by the end of next year (on the right):


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Did you ever get this off the ground?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry repeat post


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, forgot I'd posted this - check it out, set up with 29 tubs at the moment, full of corn hatchlings with heat strips on each level, the shelves can be repositioned to take bigger tubs, or an extra level of small ones.

There are currently 5 levels, it's a bit taller than I originally planned, and is actually 2 seperate units sitting on top of each other, so can be placed next to each other (ie 8 ft wide.

Never got round to building the 2nd 2 ft viv, but will once I have a need for it.


----------



## gsxrnutter (Apr 9, 2007)

looks good that mate : victory:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes looks very good!

Are you heating all of the levels with mats?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Almost spot on what I use,

6 levels, fits stewart tubs as thats what i had at the time, 4 foot long, heated with the same size mats all indipendantly controlled. 

Does the job a treat.


----------

